# How much?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Curious as to what folks pay for 2-4db in your area by the gallon or 2 1/2 gallon containers...please note that this is 2-4db...not 2-4d.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Use it for A/O stands, I'm not sure costs off the top of my head. I'll see if I can find it in last year's prices and get back to you. You using it on A/O fields or grass fields with clover in them?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A/O fields. No clover for me if I can help it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree


----------

